

37Signals - Please give Sortfolio to OpenDomain - opendomain
http://opendomain.org/

======
opendomain
website: <http://OpenDomain.Org>

Not sure if my website will be able to be able to take the hit, so I will copy
the story here:

Dear 37Signals,

Please give Sortfolio.Com to OpenDomain

I have been a HUGE fan 37Signals and when I heard you were looking for a new
home for it, and had not received any offers for it, so I would like to ask
you to donate it to OpenDomain.

OpenDomain is "Open Source for Domains" - we give domains to Open Source
groups for FREE! We are the ‘Anti-squatter’

We gave Drupal.Com to Dries Buytaert: "OpenDomain's generous donation will
enable us to extend Drupal's presence and facilitate continued growth of the
Drupal project. We are very grateful for this contribution."

We gave Ecmascript.Org to Brendan Eich, OsCon.Com to Tim O'Reilly, Xmpp.Org to
Jabber, FosDem.Org to the Free and Open source Software Developers' European
Meeting, and Schema.Org to Google and dozens more.

We have NEVER sold a domain - we give them to support Open Source or
charities.

We promise to give Sortfolio.Com a good home and will give 100% support to
everyone that uses it. We will never sell it - we will use it to promote open
source.

P.S. We also own Ohprah.com and OMagazine.com that we would love to give to
Oprah Winfrey - if anyone would let her know, we would be very grateful!

Update: we have also been featured on Linux.Com for another high profile
domain we donated

~~~
smoyer
If sortfolio.com was just a domain, you might be justified in asking 37Signals
to donate it ... but it's an application and the domain is one small but
integral part. The application's branding is built around the domain name and
I'm sure they've trademarked the name "Sortfolio".

Would you really ask Kelloggs to give you Tony the Tiger while stating they
could market Frosted Flakes in generic black and white packaging?

~~~
opendomain
37Signals is currently selling the domain, so the transfer of the domain would
include any trademarks. We are asking for both the domain and the application,
so we an support the current users

------
freedomains
I thought Sortfolio was sold last year?

